# On The Maiden Voyage - Now !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I'm sitting here in the middle of the Anza Borrego State Park, east of San Diego and trying out the new 23RS. Had to leave the wife and kids at home for this one - way too hot. It was 109 degrees when I got here at 4pm, and it's still 91 degrees at 10:45pm. I have to say that the A/C has only been able to lower the inside temp by 15-16 degrees from ambient at most. A little disappointed with that. Using my Honda EU3000is for power.

Supposed to be stargazing with the astronomy folks out here, but it's pretty cloudy. Quite a lightning show also!

Otherwise, everything seems to be working well. I'll post pics if I can figure out how.

The coolest thing? I'm sitting here in the middle of nowhere, on the internet using my cell phone !!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Insomniak,

Well glad the 23RS so doing ok We have a 23RS as well and I have been loading it today for our second trip. I had the same problem with the AV on our maiden Voyage. The TT was hot when we set it up and it had a hard time getting it down but by the next day we had it running very cool and kept the AC on and it kept in the 70's the rest of the weekend.

I brought my TT home from the storage lot this morning and started the AC right away and it got up to 113 here and it was OK never got over 80 inside.

We are heading to Truckee ca. in the morning going to camp at Donner SP. I will be star gazing as well I have the Celestron C8 loaded and the CCD cameras. My scope in the locker case fits perfectly under the front Queen bed. I don't think I will have any Internet sure wish I had a cell phone connection like you, how does that work? I have WIFI and some times im lucky and find a open hub but I don't think this SP has a wifi hub. So I guess you can say I'm ruffing it









Keep us posted on hoe well the 23RS is doing.

Clear skies 
Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you are having a good time beside the weather being so hot
bummer the A/C has only dropped the inside temp down by 15/16 deg
I like the Idea of using the cel phone for internet service

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Insomniak. If you have a few tools (phillips screwdriver, either 1/2 or 9/16 wrench or socket) with you, you can try a simple thing. Remove the inside AC cover (4 screw, 2 under the filter screen pull out) Remove 3 of the 4 bolts holding the AC unit insdie. The 4 th one loosen to the point you can get your hand up there and it will hold it without removing. You will see where the air goes to the vents in the ceiling , you will also see a cut out in the roof framework where the 110 line runs thru. ( it is 3" by 4") That hole is letting air into the insulated ceiling. Use duct tape and close off that hole. Put everything back together.

Mine worked well but after I did this I had 20 % more air coming out of my vents.

John

There is a pic from someone else of what I am talking about in the members misc gallery.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1118724844.jpg


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

109 degrees!!!

Dude -- we call that SPRING weather here


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I was going to ask where the campground was until you said 109 degrees.

We hit 118 on Friday then 116 yesterday. Must take Outback up north. Must take Outback....


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It's so friggin' hot here in NorCal that I don't want to even go out to the trailer and do mods!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Scrib said:


> It's so friggin' hot here in NorCal that I don't want to even go out to the trailer and do mods!


Now that's Hot!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> It's so friggin' hot here in NorCal that I don't want to even go out to the trailer and do mods!


Now that's Hot!!!!
[/quote]

Say it ain t so


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The maiden voyage lasted one night, then back home.

I let the A/C run all night, and I was able to get around a 25 degree difference between outside and inside the trailer. When I left today it was almost 106 degrees outside, and 80 degrees in the trailer.

This morning started off with a bang. I woke up at 8am and tried to decide whether to use the black tank for the first time or to go outside and visit with nature.

I got about two steps when I heard a buzzing sound. I noticed about 20 bees (yellow jackets) between the entry door and the screen door. They were actually under the reflective cover I put over the window last night. I then saw several more on the windows in the rear slide. I smacked a few of them with a towel then ran outside because I thought they might be coming in around the weatherstripping for the rear slide.

The entry door was swarming with the little pests so I grabbed a can of "Off" and sprayed my way to push the slide in but **CRAP** I forgot to undo the locks on the inside! I finally got the slide pushed back in and the bees out from between the door and screen, but they kept getting inside somehow. Not as many, but enough. The next couple of hours was a blast as I tried to chase them away from the door so I could pack up and leave. One of them finally stung me on the finger as I was flailing at them. When I was ready to go, I turned off the A/C and heard some angry buzzing from up inside the A/C housing as well as one of the vents (which was plugged with a Camping World vent pillow).

I never did figure out where they were getting in, but they seemed to like the A/C unit, the entry door, and the rear slide. I saw one trying to wriggle in through one of the weep holes in the slide window, but it wouldn't fit.

The bees can be pretty annoying out there in the summer, especially if they know you have water. We usually put a bowlful out about 100 feet away to keep them away from us. This is the first time I've had a problem with them INSIDE a trailer though! A couple of them made the trip home with me and now reside in Torrance.

When I got home, I found one inside the light fixture above the front queen bed / bunk and several on the floor under the sofa. I think they may have gotten in through the air-conditioner, then had access to the ceiling through the famous hole where the power comes through, but that wouldn't explain the ones between the entry door and the screen door. How did they get in there? Weep holes for the door?

If anybody has any ideas how they got in, please let me know.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the Bees
The A/C I could understand 
but the door they might have gotten in by the weep holes
But how to stop it from happening again, Maybe adding window screen to the A/C shroud should stop them there
But have no Idea about the weep holes

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Insomniack,

WOW! And I was just about to congratulate you on the maiden voyage under the stars...
Then I read your second post!









I hope the next trip goes better! Did you park on their hive or something?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What a story. Glad you did not get stung while sleeping, what a wake up call that would have been.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

John, Im sure its probably common knowledge amongst the old-timers, but I didnt know this, thanks MUCH for posting it - will do this mod tomo while Im camping.

Regards,

Alan



tdvffjohn said:


> Insomniak. If you have a few tools (phillips screwdriver, either 1/2 or 9/16 wrench or socket) with you, you can try a simple thing. Remove the inside AC cover (4 screw, 2 under the filter screen pull out) Remove 3 of the 4 bolts holding the AC unit insdie. The 4 th one loosen to the point you can get your hand up there and it will hold it without removing. You will see where the air goes to the vents in the ceiling , you will also see a cut out in the roof framework where the 110 line runs thru. ( it is 3" by 4") That hole is letting air into the insulated ceiling. Use duct tape and close off that hole. Put everything back together.
> 
> Mine worked well but after I did this I had 20 % more air coming out of my vents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Insomniack,
> 
> WOW! And I was just about to congratulate you on the maiden voyage under the stars...
> Then I read your second post!
> ...


I've never seen one of their hives. I assume they're in the ground somewhere.... They seem to come out of nowhere, then disappear around dusk. We usually have more trouble with parking on ant hills than anything!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

While everything performed quite well on the first trip (with the exception of whatever was letting the bees in), I now have another mod list:

1) The shower curtain has to go. Not only does it get in the way, it's not even wide enough to cover the opening. Nice puddle of water on the floor after a shower. Pleated door, here I come! Wish I could change to a full tub, but I think the wheel wells will get in the way.

2) The mini-blinds are annoying. Think I'll look for some day/night shades somewhere.

3) The useless flip-down kitchen drawer has to be changed to a real drawer!

4) A paper towel holder is a must. Wall mounted or free-standing will be the big decision.

5) A couple of shelves here and there for "stuff" like a DVD player and satellite box.

6) Discovered the trailer isn't wired for satellite. The RG59 cable won't carry the signal. Have to find a way to get RG6 inside, but I sure don't want to drill any holes in the exterior. Not yet anyway!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Have to find a way to get RG6 inside, but I sure don't want to drill any holes in the exterior. Not yet anyway!


Ahh, what the heck, Insomniack.
You are going to have to sooner or later anyway.
You may as well get it out of the way now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll take a pic of myself sobbing as I put the drill bit into the drill!!

I forgot that the "stab" jacks also need to get replaced with good scissor jacks. Lot of side-to-side movement, even when level and the jacks extended. The front ones face the wrong way!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I'll take a pic of myself sobbing as I put the drill bit into the drill!!


Make sure you know where the aluminum framework is or you will be drilling 2 holes and filling one


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Make sure you know where the aluminum framework is or you will be drilling 2 holes and filling one


Is there a story behind that, John? shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No.......when I put the clips for the add a room on, the first screw snapped when I hit the frame. No big deal, it came out and I predrilled the rest. But a bigger hole thru and then hit


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> The coolest thing? I'm sitting here in the middle of nowhere, on the internet using my cell phone !!


You need to go out..out...out until even the cell coverage is gone. Then you're camping (IMHO)


----------

